# I have spring plans!!!



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, I love doing crazy stuff. this got me going after a little though. It's hitting me as I type. I was thinking of makeing a huge above ground pond, maybe L shaped, but don't know yet cause of filtration. I may angle it so it flows a little like a river, with a huge intake at the one end, and retuns at the top. Not too much of a river, but from shallow to deep. I have tons of experiance with pond installation inground, but never above, nor do I know about the fitration, and upkeep.

so, here's my plan. I wanna grow stuff quick, and possibly breed in this thing this summer.
I wanna get this going before it's warm out. I wanna be able to get them through part of spring into fall(weather providing). I want them in the pond as long as the weather will allow.

1. Would a standerd rectangle be better for filtration, and would a slight bend(L shape) hurt filtration?
2. What would I use as fitration. Do those pond filters hold the kind of media that I would need for bacterias?
3. Thinking of useing 2"x10" board for the sides, with 4x4 post in ground every so many fett for support, or do you have a better idea to construct it?
4. useing black pond rubber liner, is this ok?
5.River rock. I live right next to the damn thing, so rocks are plenty. But, would these have to be cleaned before introducing to the pond. ALL OF THEM? thats alot
6. Thinking of getting black tarp or car port to put over during the day, to keep algea growth in check.

This is just a plan. Help me decide exactly how to do this, and do it the best way. If you think something should be done differantly, tell me. I am open to all suggestions. Lets get this done guys. this sounds like a fun project. I need to know what all I am going to need. I got hook ups with pond supplies.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it seems you have some spare time now, and that you will not have spare time in the spring any more.

For filtration you need to make sure the flows througout the pond. Perhaps you should put the intake into the other end and output to the other end of the pond. And yes, lots of circulation power.

The amount of bio media depends really very much on what are you going to grow there and how many fishes/how big pond, what is the substrate and so on.

Harry


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Get a shed to turn into a wet/dry haha.

I think that 2X12's would be good, then line them with tarp- we do that for building wakeboard take-offs all the time and just reinforce it with 2x4 stakes and put hurricane clips on the corners. I wonder how it would come out if you layed the tarp in and then had that rhino-lined or something like that.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

what the hell is a hurricane clip? lol

2x12's will work better, but not gonna use a tarp. Gonna get pong liner, real thick rubber.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Hurricane ties (or clips) are the metal brackets used to hold the rafters to the top plate of a wall. 
In your case you would use the angled metal corners for extra support. 2x12' might be a little on the shallow side-you don't want them jumping out! Either way, the pressure goes up as the depth increases. Your plan should work fine for a shallow depth.

I saw this 3,000 gph pond pump at Home Depot for ~ $80. http://www.flotecpump.com/pdf/Page_10_04_lg.pdf
Hmmmm....for some reason I can't hyperlink since I installed the new IE. Nice.
There are alot of pond filtration products available that are similar to what we use in our home aquariums in a larger size. Pumps, filters, media, UV sterilizers etc.
You could use the rubber pond liner and glue the seams.

This might help, too.
http://wernersponds.com/biofiltermedia.htm


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> 2x12' might be a little on the shallow side-you don't want them jumping out! Either way, the pressure goes up as the depth increases.


I said that 2x12's is the material being used. I never said it would only be 12" deep. I plan to make this good. I'm talkin' atlest 2.5-3' deep, at the deepest, and 9" at the shallow, with tons of filtration, and dead spots, or hiding spots incase breeding does occur.



> You could use the rubber pond liner and glue the seams.


I planned to use pond liner, but will not be glueing any seems. Just gonna let it hang over the sides so there is no possible way for leakage. I know I will have to seal aroung filter intakes, but this in hopes is the only place I am gonna need to glue and seal.

Now, what should I use as a substrate? I have accsess to tons of river rock, but do they ALL have to be cleaned? or would a uv sterilizer take care of that?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Don't want to assume you saw theCariba Pond Video.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i am thinking about this for my 200gallon. it also comes with models with uv sterolizers, click on the sellars store and you will be able to look.

the link also has video with it, and awesome self cleaning.

Pond and Tank Filter - HUGE DEAL!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, hurricane clips, they're like metal braces that fold once 90 degrees w/ a twist and another 90 degrees.....hard to explain, ill take a pic of one. Just a solid brace.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

No, not trying to do a cheap ghetto pool. Going for as natural as possible.


> Don't want to assume you saw theCariba Pond Video.





> i am thinking about this for my 200gallon. it also comes with models with uv sterolizers, click on the sellars store and you will be able to look.
> 
> the link also has video with it, and awesome self cleaning.
> 
> Pond and Tank Filter - HUGE DEAL!


Would be great for your 200 gallon, but not for my 2070 gallon pond
Measurements 15' long x 6' wide x 3' at deepest, with a gradual shallow increase.
May end up being a little less the decrease of depth, but not much.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

one of my girls neighbor has an 8000g pond in his back yard
it looked great but said he lost 200+g of water a day in the summer,
killer on the water bill


----------



## mujaman (Oct 31, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> one of my girls neighbor has an 8000g pond in his back yard
> it looked great but said he lost 200+g of water a day in the summer,
> killer on the water bill


This is not possible... unless your friend's pond is about 2 inches deep and has a massive surface area. Evaporation simply does not take place that fast.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> QUOTE(redrum781 @ Nov 20 2006, 10:01 PM)
> 
> one of my girls neighbor has an 8000g pond in his back yard
> it looked great but said he lost 200+g of water a day in the summer,
> ...


IDK, I bet I lose atleast 3 gallon a day from my 150 ag with a temp of 84. Multiply 3gal at 150 gal x 10= 30 gal a day in a 1500 gal pond at 84. If the temp were higher, like 95 outside, By my calculations, that would be 150 gal loss in a day at 84 degrees in a 7500 gallon pond. I could def see a loss of 200 gal a day. Good thing I have a well, and my water is perfect. I'll just leave the hose right there next to it.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

As far as cleaning the river rocks, just hose them off to get loose dirt off then set then into and around the pond. Then for the first day or so of pond operation, run a fairly strong bleach mixture through it. Should kill anything.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > QUOTE(redrum781 @ Nov 20 2006, 10:01 PM)
> >
> > one of my girls neighbor has an 8000g pond in his back yard
> > it looked great but said he lost 200+g of water a day in the summer,
> ...


and u have to remember in sacramento it gets 112*
and i would say the average temp. in the summer is 95-103*


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So a loss of 200 gal a day is possible. I agree.

Now, how do I go about cycling this big ass thing?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone know the requirments for cycling a pond?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

couldent you just buy a pool or something then get some better filtration or something?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

no dude, thats to ghetto. I am most deffinately building a huge pond.

Now, cycling the pond.................................................


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Just add pure ammonia daily, and test until cycled. Probably take alot of ammonia though.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

do the pond filters contain decent medias, or should I DIY some sort of filtration system, with a uv sterilizer?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> do the pond filters contain decent medias, or should I DIY some sort of filtration system, with a uv sterilizer?


nice project leasure

couple questions and few suggestions

are the 2x12 going to be exposed on the outside just wondering
no matter what you probally know they should be treated 2x12s and i would definately put concrete in the hles the post are going into

for the filtration find an old pool filter not a sand filter but the oldfashon kind pull the filter out and throw 1000 potsrubbies in there i would think that along with the substate would be plenty of biofiltation with a pond that size your going to have alot of benefisial bacteria in your substrate then just get a pool pump to hook to the filter it will look just like the setups beside an abovegrond pool near your pond but you could build a little privacy fence around the pump and filter to keep the noise and unsightlyness down and as suggested i would put the intake and output on different ends of the pond for the natural riverflow look


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

if u build this and u let me im making a trip down there to check this thing out.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> if u build this and u let me im making a trip down there to check this thing out.


For sure man. Anytime.



> are the 2x12 going to be exposed on the outside just wondering
> no matter what you probally know they should be treated 2x12s and i would definately put concrete in the hles the post are going into


most deffinatly was the route I planed on taking.
And it will be like a mini river, with flow from one side to the other.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

wish i lived closer id definately help build this one love doing that sort of sh*t


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

come spring time re-post this.

and make sure you snap lot of pic for us....keep us up to date

G/L man

P.S. what kind of Ps are going to keep this mini river stocked


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

bunch of big reds, and whatever else I can find. probly put a crap load of baby reds in as well.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

there is a really good filter i noticed for that kind of job.. it's the lifeguard mechanical... you can get what ever amount and size u want for how ever big u make it. i think they had up to 400 gal. it has a heater, a steralizer and everything in it. 
if you are building it.... and it's gonna be above ground.. try to put some viewing windows on the side that would be cool







and for an outlet make it a waterfall ... man u just got me started and as soon as i move i am going to have to look into this know.... oh well more money down the drain..








oh well good luck


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

good luck on this project!. take pics and keep us updated.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> bunch of big reds, and whatever else I can find. probly put a crap load of baby reds in as well.


i dont know everything about Ps but wouldnt the larger reds eat the baby reds???


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

not if they are in a big enough environment with plenty of places for the young to hide. There will most likely be some casualties, but that goes along with the project and is expected to a certain extent. I think this thing will be large enough to suit everyone.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thats great man good luck with it

i see your from ohio...im from cincy. it gets pretty cold here...how are you going to kee them alive....will large heaters be enough???


----------

